# Good bee blogs?



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

http://www.honeybeeworld.com/diary/default.htm has a lot of good information.


----------



## wfuavenger (Dec 11, 2009)

http://www.Jaredsbees.blogspot.com


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

Over the last 3 years or so, while learning beekeeping, I always found Linda's blog to be informative. She seems to enjoy bees, photography and website creation. Defiantly worth a look. I learned about chunk honey and solar wax melters (homemade) from her site.

Now, Micheal Bush has a website, though not a blog, it is decent too! A lot to be learned.


----------



## jhs494 (May 6, 2009)

I enjoy checking out this blogspot, 

http://basicbeekeeping.blogspot.com/

along with Linda's there is always good information between them.


----------



## Tillie (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for the nice compliment, Mignolan....I love keeping my blog - mostly because of all the contacts around the country and the world that I end up having. A couple of blogs I really like are:

http://globalswarminghoneybees.blogspot.com/ 

Gerry is entertaining and has a wry approach to it all - She comes up with the most interesting posts about bees in art, photography, as well as covering the NYC beekeeping struggles. It's not about beekeeping basics but more about beekeeping and bees in the world.

Another blog I like is run by my friend in Atlanta, George:

http://beesurprised.blogspot.com/

George is a scientist - he only posts about once a month, but his posts are pithy, scientific and fun to read - and they address the practical issues of beekeeping.

Linda Tillman in Atlanta


----------



## mignolan (Nov 19, 2009)

Linda,

Gosh, I'm sorry I didn't say more. My guess is that a lot of folks coming here have already visited your blog -- I know I did! I've learned a tremendous amount from you, and have enjoyed your writing enormously.

What's more, I'd already found beesurprised -- if not from your list of "blogs I like to visit"? Globalswarming was new to me, however. (Clever title, ain't it?) ; )

Again ... thank you. I'm pleased that I have the opportunity to say so.


Mig


----------



## beebiker (May 5, 2009)

im kinda fond of this one, he actually is a member here and lives a short distince (in wyoming that can mean many miles :doh from me, still, it,s nice to see he keeps a good blog
http://www.robertsonbees.blogspot.com/

beebiker


----------



## Abolishpest (Apr 22, 2013)

[removed as SPAM]


----------



## Tillie (Apr 26, 2006)

Abolishpest said:


> Some good information about bee's can be found at [removed spam link] also...


This looks like an ad to me - why would we promote bee removal companies on this forum? I checked the site and only saw an ad for bee removal - no information about bees that was positive or helpful.


----------



## Abolishpest (Apr 22, 2013)

Its not an ad. We are here to help promote the protection of the honey Bee. There is information on our site for those who are interested. Also if you know any good beekeepers in the San Antonio area who will take wild bee's please let us know...We remove swarms and always need a new home for them. Thank you


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Abolishpest said:


> Some good information about bee's can be found at ...


Your post is advertizement of bee-removal, which is probably more appropriate to business section. Here we were talking about *bee-blogs*. Do you have a blog on bee-removal? Also, I did not find any useful information related to bees well-being on your WEB-site.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

I really like Honey Bee Suite at:
http://www.honeybeesuite.com/
Rusty, who is running the site/blog is really great. In my opinion, she is keeping very good balance between different sometime contradictory opinions in beekeeping. She has very nice "How do" section covering most aspects of beekeeping. She is natural-way oriented, but reasonable.


----------



## Abolishpest (Apr 22, 2013)

Point taken. But are we not all here to promote the Bee. I post on a lot of different blogs because with the number of bee's in decline, its nice to see people out there doing there best promoting and trying to save them. [removed spam link]


----------



## Abolishpest (Apr 22, 2013)

Try out Anna's Bee World....It has some good information on Bee Conservation http://buzzybeegirl.wordpress.com/


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

cerezha said:


> I really like Honey Bee Suite at:
> http://www.honeybeesuite.com/
> Rusty, who is running the site/blog is really great. In my opinion, she is keeping very good balance between different sometime contradictory opinions in beekeeping. She has very nice "How do" section covering most aspects of beekeeping. She is natural-way oriented, but reasonable.


 Plus 1 for this one. I don't always agree with Rusty, but still find myself back to this one regularly. Sergy sums it up well.


----------



## Bee Arthur (Mar 21, 2015)

Really good suggestions being posted--some I hadn't heard of but now have bookmarked. I am surprised Randy Oliver's webpage wasn't one of the first included...here it is: http://scientificbeekeeping.com/articles-by-publication-date/

And I'll throw in a shameless plug for my own. I try to make a new post at least once a month, but only if I have something that strikes me as potentially interesting or useful (sometimes I do more, sometimes less). The "core" of my webpage is my online varroa mite calculator, but the blog section is the fun part for me. https://www.mitecalculator.com/bee-yard-blog

EDIT: Now I'm seeing that this is an old thread that was resurrected...explains why some of the links didn't work.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Don’t forget Ron Misksha’s blog “Bad Beekeeping Blog”.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

And The Apiarist


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

LJ's blog is pretty good too.

A Heretics Guide to Beekeeping http://heretics-guide.atwebpages.com/ 

Sometimes we overlook links that are staring us in the face.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Bee Arthur said:


> EDIT: Now I'm seeing that this is an old thread that was resurrected...explains why some of the links didn't work.


Yes, this older thread was resurrected earlier today by a _spammer_. We used _Spam-O-Matic_ to deal with the spammer and his post, but by then this thread had already been bumped to the top of the queue.

And aside from some [now] dead genuine links, I edited out a couple of old spam links from an earlier spammer that had gone unnoticed.


----------



## BDT123 (Dec 31, 2016)

Bad Beekeeping blog by Ron Miksha. 
For the audible , Polli nation from U of O
Kiwi mana from down under, NZ
Good fun


----------

